# frog march



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Tout d’abord le contexte : Jemima, la narratrice, ayant été assommée, se retrouve dans la chapelle du couvent, avec Sœur Agnès à ses côtés occupée à la soigner et à la remettre sur pieds :" But Sister Agnes was unexpectedly strong and wiry to the touch, for all her professional gentleness and grace of movement. She managed to support me. Then, in a passable imitation of a *frog-march*, Sister Agnes helped me up the visitors' stairs". Dans cette dernière phrase pourriez-vous m’expliquer le sens du "_compound word_" "*frog-march*" et m’en proposer une traduction qui respecte la syntaxe de ce début de phrase « Puis, dans une imitation satisfaisante de… ». Merci d’avance.


----------



## Glasguensis

La définition de frog-march se trouve dans le dictionnaire. Je ne connais pas un idiom français qui pourrait servir dans la phrase en conservant la traduction littérale du début de la phrase.


----------



## wildan1

_une marche forcée_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je ne comprends pas trop l'image... Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une sorte d'accroupissement, jambes très fléchies, pour soutenir la malade ?
Je ne comprends pas marche forcée ici... Quelqu'un m'explique ?


----------



## wildan1

Bonjour Karine !

L'image est d'une bonne sœur douce et délicate qui aide l'autre d'une manière assez vigoureuse à monter les marches, tel un militaire obligeant son prisonnier à avancer contre son gré...

Au premier degré, l'image de frog march est de la grenouille sur terre, qu'on fait avancer en la poussant par derrière, saut par saut.

NB: Normalement, _frog-march_ est un verbe ; sans trait d'union c'est un substantif. (Mais bon…)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je cherchais le rapport avec une hypothétique grenouille...


----------



## Michelvar

L'idée de la frog-march, c'est qu'il y a 4 jambes.

Pour obliger quelqu'un à marcher, on le prend par derrière, en lui enserrant le torse, ou le torse plus les bras, avec nos bras. 

Pour marcher, il faut alors soulever la personne, et projeter ses jambes en avant, de façon à ce que ses pieds avancent d'un mètre, puis on le repose sur le sol. Du coup, on peut avancer sois-même d'un mètre, sans lâcher le torse de la personne. Et on recommence.

Ça donne l'impression d'une grenouille qui avance, en projetant ses pattes antérieures, puis en ramenant ses pattes postérieures.


----------



## Glasguensis

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je ne comprends pas trop l'image... Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une sorte d'accroupissement, jambes très fléchies, pour soutenir la malade ?
> Je ne comprends pas marche forcée ici... Quelqu'un m'explique ?


L'image est d'obliger quelqu'un à marcher par force physique. D'habitude, c'est par exemple un gardien qui amène un prisonier reticent vers la cellule.
Pour moi une marche forcée n'est pas tout à fait la même chose.

EDIT : Ayant vu les contributions de wildan1 et michelvar, je voudrais préciser que même si l'origine de l'expression vient de l'image d'une grenouille, c'est aujourd'hui utilisée plus généralement, et pas forcément en utilisant la technique décrite par michelvar


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah merci, je vois bien l'image maintenant !  
Dans le contexte de Riffaterrien, comment dirait-on alors ? J'ai l'impression que cette histoire de marche forcée ne colle pas trop à la situation décrite (la sœur est une aide plutôt qu'un geôlier).


----------



## archijacq

Harrap's :
-"transport d'un récalcitrant, le derrière en l'air, par quatre agents, etc., dont chacun tient un de ses membres"
-"porter quelqu'un à quatre le derrière en l'air"

Même si l'usage a changé, il faudra trouver une image décrivant cette position penchée d'une personne groggy.


----------



## jetset

Je comprends qu'elle doit monter des escaliers avec des jambes affaiblies, donc telle une grenouille avec des membres inférieurs "flasques" => (...) _puis, en adoptant vaguement la démarche d'une/de la grenouille (...)_,


----------



## L'irlandais

I agree.  The original (1871 slang) source had this meaning.  Just as most people have forgotten where the expression came from, so too have folks "forgotten" what it meant back then.  In the OP's text the nun lifted the character off the ground and carried her.  Context "Quiet as a Nun" -A Jemima Shore Mystery by Antonia Fraser


----------



## Glasguensis

A mon avis, la position n'est pas le point d'interêt, mais plutôt l'obligation de marcher. Croyez-moi, il n'y a rien d'une grenouille ici.
_*...avec une fermeté qui aurait pu donner à un observateur l'impression qu'elle luttait contre une reticence de ma part.*_


----------



## Itisi

L'image que j'ai de 'frog-march correspond à cette définition : 
'verb: *frog-march* force (someone) to walk forward by holding and pinning their arms from behind." 
 The cop frogmarched him down the steep stairs"' 


 
D'après mon Harraps, c'est 'emmener de force'.


----------



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour *Glasguensis*.

Oui, je connaissais parfaitement la définition que donne notre site au verbe _*frog-march*_ et qui n'est d'ailleurs qu'une reprise de celle du *Harrap's Unabridged Pro* (je comprenais donc en gros le sens de la phrase), mais j'avais en fait besoin d'une définition du substantif (seul ou en contexte anglais) pour le faire figurer dans mon lexique personnel.


----------



## petit1

Est-ce que Sœur Agnès, placée derrière Jemima, la soulève marche par marche pour lui faire gravir l'escalier? Ce qui imiterait la progression d'une grenouille.


----------



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour *wildan1*,

Votre proposition est véritable tour de force: l'idée de nominaliser le sens du verbe du verbe *frogmarch* ("emmener de force") est un trait de génie. Merci beaucoup.

Bonjour *Michelvar*,

Tout ce que vous dites là est bien évidemment juste, mais représente plutôt l'histoire sémantique du mot composé. Il faut oublier la "grenouille" et se contenter de substantiver le verbe *frogmarch*("emmener de force"), comme l'a si génialement proposé *wildan1* en #3.

NB: Normalement, _frog-march_ est un verbe ; sans trait d'union c'est un substantif. (Mais bon…)[/QUOTE]

Rebonjour *wildan1*,

Je ne sais pas ce que vous entendez par "Normalement", mais le *Harrap's Unabridged Pro* graphie le verbe sans trait d'union.


----------



## Glasguensis

Riffaterrien said:


> Oui, je connaissais parfaitement la définition que donne notre site au verbe _*frog-march*_ et qui n'est d'ailleurs qu'une reprise de celle du *Harrap's Unabridged Pro* (je comprenais donc en gros le sens de la phrase), mais j'avais en fait besoin d'une définition du substantif (seul ou en contexte anglais) pour le faire figurer dans mon lexique personnel.


Pour éviter ce genre de problème, il suffit de poser une question plus explicite. N'étant pas voyant, je ne peux pas savoir quelles définitions sont déjà connues par la personne qui pose la question. Voici donc la définition : 
frog-march *n* : the act of frog-marching


----------



## Riffaterrien

Rebonjour *Glasguensis*,

Vous avez raison et c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait en #1 : "Dans cette dernière phrase pourriez-vous m’expliquer le sens du "_compound word_" "*frog-march*" et m’en proposer une traduction qui respecte la syntaxe de ce début de phrase « Puis, dans une imitation satisfaisante de… ». D'où la géniale proposition de *wildan1* en #3 ("_une marche forcée_"). Peut-être aurais-pu me montrer plus précis en écrivant "*counpound noun*", mais la syntaxe de la phrase me semblait indiquer suffisamment clairement que le mot était un substantif.


----------



## Itisi

Riffaterrien said:


> Votre proposition est véritable tour de force: l'idée de nominaliser le sens du verbe du verbe *frogmarch* ("emmener de force") est un trait de génie. Merci beaucoup.


Personne ne mettrait en doute le génie de *wildan *, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi sa proposiiton est un tel tour de force, puisque vous saviez que 'frog-march', précédé de 'a' est ici employé comme substantif  ?


----------



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour *Itisi*,

*Wildan1*, après avoir bien lu ma question (je ne dis pas qu'il est le seul à l'avoir fait) a bien compris qu'il ne fallait pas pour autant s'embarquer dans une recherche du sens propre au nom, au risque de s'enliser, comme l'a fait *Michelvar *en #7, dans une exploration étymologique, certes très compétente, mais sans rapport avec le sens moderne du mot, mais qu'il valait mieux partir du verbe *frogmarch*, puis procéder à une nominalisation du verbe, et qui mieux est dans une reprise parallèle des éléments sémantiques: "emmener de force" devient "une marche forcée". Le génie de cette trouvaille ne réside pas dans sa virtuosité, mais dans sa simplicité, comme aux échecs.


----------



## Itisi

Mais il  faut aussi voir que d'autres personnes qui chercheront le mot  'frog-march' sur le forum profiteront des explications de Michelvar et  d'autres.  (D'ailleurs, les explications de M sont en fait bien en rapport avec le sens moderne du mot !  Quant à 'marche forcée' ce n'est pas tout à fait correct comme sens, comme l'a dit Glasguensis; c'est une approximation, mais il est clair que ça sonne mieux qu''emmenage de force' !


----------



## Nicomon

> 1. a method of carrying a resisting person in which each limb is held by one person and               the victim is carried horizontally and face downwards
> 2. any method of making a resisting person move forward against his wil


Le premier  - qui est le même que celui que l'Irlandais a mis en lien et qu'archijacq a donné en français - est le sens d'origine (imaginons une grenouille sur une table de dissection) 
et le deuxième le sens plus moderne. 

Je cite en passant ces définitions de _marche forcée_, qui n'ont pas le sens de _frog march_. 

*Wikipédia* : Une *marche forcée*, dans son sens militaire, désigne l'ordre donné d'accélérer l'allure de la marche, par exemple pour prendre une position avant l'ennemi.   
*Interrnaute* : Sens 1: Obligation d'aller vers l'avant, sans possibilité de retour en arrière, pour atteindre un objectif rapidement [Militaire]. Anglais *forced march
*Et la première ligne du *dico de WR*

Je n'ai rien de plus « songé » à suggérer mais :  _Puis, dans une imitation satisfaisante de/d'une marche forcée...  _ne me parle pas trop. 

Pour d'autres contextes que celui de ce fil il me vient le pas très génial : _sortie forcée / de force.  
_Construit sur le modèle _: to frog-march out = faire sortir de force
_
Mais dans celui de Riffaterrien - je comprends que sœur Agnes soutient Jemima, la tient « à bras le corps »  ou lui pousse dans le dos pour l'aider à monter les marches - je crois qu'il faudra adapter et oublier de tenter de traduire  _"passable imitation of a frog march".   _Espérons que quelqu'un sera plus inspiré que moi. 

 Le contexte est sur *cette page*. 
L'Irlandais a déjà mentionné le titre que je remets au cas où mon lien ne fonctionnerait pas partout :_ Quiet as a Nun: A Jemima Shore Mystery_


----------



## petit1

Sœur Agnès, un peu comme si elle contraignait un prisonnier à avancer, m'aida à monter .....


----------



## archijacq

puis, m'escortant pour ainsi dire "manu militari", Sœur Agnès m'aida...


----------



## petit1

> puis, m'escortant pour ainsi dire "manu militari", Sœur Agnès m'aida...


Bien joué, Archijacq!


----------



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour *Itisi*,

Il importe de tout lire attentivement : je n'ai jamais critiqué *sur le fond* ce que j'ai appelé "l'exploration étymologique" de *Michelvar*, qui est très exacte et que j'ai moi-même qualifiée de "très compétente", j'ajouterai même érudite (et qui mérite donc de rester à ce titre, nul ne le conteste). Il reste qu'elle ne solutionne pas le problème que j'ai proposé aux internautes : le sens étymologique suppose une personne portée horizontalement, tête vers le bas, par 4 autres personnes qui la tiennent chacune par un membre (et cela je le savais avant même de poser mon "fil"). Alors que dans mon texte il n'y a que deux personnages : sœur Agnès "unexpectedly strong and wiry to the touch" et la narratrice, Jemima, complètement groggy, qui se laisse assez vigoureusement entraîner hors de la chapelle.

Pour ce qui est de "Quant à 'marche forcée' ce n'est pas tout à fait correct comme sens, comme l'a dit Glasguensis; c'est une approximation, mais il est clair que ça sonne mieux qu''emmenage de force'", à mes yeux, vous ergotez : 'marche forcée' n'est pas tout à fait correct que si vous tenez l'expression pour exclusivement militaire, mais dans un sens métaphorique, c'est une merveilleuse et limpide approximation : "dans ce qui imitait assez bien une marche forcée...". Par ailleurs j'ai parlé, à propos de cette formule, d'"une reprise parallèle des *éléments sémantiques*" (pour éviter de parler de *sèmes*), non des mots, précisément parce que 'emmenage de force' est un barbarisme. Total : "_une marche forcée_" de *Wildan1* reste toujours pour moi la meilleure des approximations, puisque toute traduction est par nature une trahison. Merci de votre participation.


----------



## jetset

Une autre alternative : _Puis, tant bien que mal, Soeur Agnès m'aida à/m'épaula pour gravir les marches...
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je cite en passant ces définitions de _marche forcée_, qui n'ont pas le sens de _frog march_.
> 
> *Wikipédia* : Une *marche forcée*, dans son sens militaire, désigne l'ordre donné d'accélérer l'allure de la marche, par exemple pour prendre une position avant l'ennemi.
> *Internaute* : Sens 1: Obligation d'aller vers l'avant, sans possibilité de retour en arrière, pour atteindre un objectif rapidement [Militaire]. Anglais *forced march
> *Et la première ligne du *dico de WR*
> 
> Je n'ai rien de plus « songé » à suggérer mais :  _Puis, dans une imitation satisfaisante de/d'une marche forcée...  _ne me parle pas trop.


_Marche forcée_ n'est en effet pas du tout adapté dans ce contexte car cette expression désigne tout autre chose : une « marche imposée au delà de la distance prévue dans le but de gagner du terrain sur l'ennemi » selon le TLFi. 

Je pense aussi qu'il faut se distancier d'une traduction trop littérale. Je suggère _*cahin-caha*_ voire *clopin-clopant*.


----------



## Nicomon

petit1 said:


> Bien joué, Archijacq!


 Je plussoie   J'avais pensé à  _escorte(r)_  mais je ne savais pas comment l'intégrer à la phrase. 

Et merci MC pour cet ajout.  J'aurais dû penser à vérifier aussi la définition du TLFI.Bien d'accord; _marche forcée_ (_*forced *march _et non _*frog *march_) ne va pas.   

@ Riffaterrien :  à mon avis le lecteur qui lirait cette phrase : 





> "dans ce qui imitait assez bien une marche forcée...".


 ne ferait pas le lien avec _frog march_.   
Enfin pour moi... ça ne veut rien dire.  Je n'associe simplement pas _emmener _(mener hors du lieu) à _marcher_.  

D'autres personnes sur ce fil ont fait des suggestions nettement plus heureuses.


----------



## Itisi

me saisisant comme un catcheur, S A m'aida à monter les marches (La difficulté est de traduire le fait que, vu de l'extérieur, la Soeur a  l'air de saisir la jeune femme contre son gré, alors qu'elle l'aide..)

(Il me semble qu'une partie du problème avec ce fil est qu'on est assis entre deux chaises, ne sachant pas s'il faut traduire ou expliquer...)


----------

